# MWD im Festnetz



## Anonymous (21 März 2005)

Hallo, 

es geht um folgende Angelegenheit:

Am 5.12.2004 erhielt mein dreizehnjähriger Sohn eine telefonische Nachricht auf seinem Mobiltelefon, dass er bitte die Festnetzrufnummer 0911 – 93 392 405 zurückrufen möge, was er auch tat. Dort wurde er informiert, dass es sich um einen „kostenpflichtigen Service“ (er glaubt sich an einen Betrag 0,99 €/Min. zu erinnern, dabei war von Erotik oder Porno allerdings nicht die Rede) handelt und er möge sowohl dieses akzeptieren als auch bestätigen, dass er über 18 Jahre alt ist, was er durch Tastendruck auch tat. Daraufhin wurde ein Tonband mit pornographischen Inhalt abgespielt. 

Am 27.01.2005 erhielt er eine neue Nachricht, er möge sich unter der Rufnummer 0221 – 60 60 857 melden. Es folgte wiederum der oben beschriebene Ablauf. 

Dabei ging mein Sohn davon aus, dass die Prepaid-Karte, die er auch aus Sicherheitsgründen hatte, um das Risiko kostenpflichtiger Dienste bis zur maximalen Höhe des auf dem Konto vorhandenen Betrag zu begrenzen, das Gespräch beenden würde, wenn das Konto leer ist. Ihm konnte nicht bewusst sein, dass Mehrwertdienste über Festnetznummern möglich wären, aber auch mir ist das nicht bekannt.

Am 12.03.2005 erhielt mein 13-jähriger Sohn auf seinem Handy einen weiteren Anruf, angeblich von eBay. Der Hintergrund: Er bzw. ich (die Tel.-Nr. läuft unter meinem Namen) hätte 250 € bei einer zufälligen eBay-Verlosung nach Tel.-Nr. gewonnen und man benötige meine Adresse, um den Verrechnungscheck zu verschicken. Tatsächlich erhielten wir dann jedoch am 15.03.2005 eine Rechnung der Firma:

**  Multimedia
Postfach ****
*** ****

über insgesamt 75,- € (5.12.04: 45 €, 27.01.05: 30 €, auffällig sind die glatten Beträge, die nicht nachvollziehbar sind ) für die o.g. Telefongespräche, die wohl auch die Anruferin vom 12.03.05 gewesen sein dürfte, um die Adresse zu erfahren.

Interessieren würde mich jetzt, ob das legal ist? Wenn ja, werde ich wohl zahlen müssen und halte das Ganze für im hohen Maße unmoralisch, wenn nein, weiß jemand wie ich damit umgehen kann.

Viele Grüße
LB

_Namen editiert, vgl NUB DJ / Mod_


----------



## galdikas (21 März 2005)

L.B schrieb:
			
		

> Interessieren würde mich jetzt, ob das legal ist?



Vielleicht ist etliches davon als unzulässsige "Handlung einer Person mit dem Ziel, zugunsten des eigenen oder eines fremden Unternehmens den Absatz oder den Bezug von Waren oder die Erbringung oder den Bezug von Dienstleistungen, einschließlich unbeweglicher Sachen, Rechte und Verpflichtungen zu fördern". Dann liefen die Beteiligten Gefahr, daß sie deswegen von dazu befugten Wettbewerbs- oder Verbaucherverbänden aufs Korn genommen werden könnten. Jedoch könnte einer möglicherweise entstandenen Zahlungsverpflichtung von einem Werbeopfer nicht (allein) mit dem schlichten Hinweis entgegengetreten werden,  es sei mit unzulässigen Werbemethoden gearbeitet worden.

Die genannten Forderungen (Beträge in der genannten Höhe zu zahlen) dürften (nur) dann berechtigt sein, wenn ihnen auch eine vom Rechnungsversender (stillschweigend) behauptete Zahlungsverpflichtung zugrunde liegen würde.  Die Schilderung deutet darauf hin, daß hier vermutlich als Grundlage der angeblichen Zahlungsverpflichtungen der Abschluß von "Abonnements-Verträgen" behauptet werden dürfte.

1.  Vielleicht bestehen die behaupteten Verträge schon deswegen nicht, weil grundsätzlich allein mit dem Abhören eines Telefon-Bandansagetextes kein Vertrag geschlossen werden kann?

2.  Vielleicht wären hier (möglicherweise) abgeschlossene Abonnements-Verträge aber zunächst unwirksam, soweit sie von einem Minderjährigen geschlossen worden sind und die zur Wirksamkeit erforderliche Genehmigung durch seinen gesetzlichen Vertreter verweigert würde? 

3.  Vielleicht wären die angeblich abgeschlossenen Abo-Verträge aber auch von Beginn an ungültig,  weil ihr Inhalt "sittenwidrig"  ist ( Erotik gegen Bezahlung)?

4. Vielleicht sind die angeblich geschlossenen Verträge auch von Anfang nichtig, weil unter Ausbeutung der mangelnden Urteilsfähigkeit und Unerfahrenheit ein Versprechen einer Gegenleistung in wucherischer Höhe entlockt wurde? 

5. Vielleicht sind die Abonnements-Verträge auch nichtig, weil sie gegen ein gesetzliches Verbot verstoßen (Telekommunikations-Mehrwertdienste dürfen ausschließlich über die dazu vorgesehenen Rufnummern-Gassen abgerechnet werden)?

6. Und wenn all dies nicht zutreffen sollte, so könnten die Verträge vielleicht anfechtbar sein, etwa wegen Verleitens zum Vertragsschluß durch arglistige Täuschung?

Wohlweislich wurde in den zurückliegenden 8 Jahren bisher noch von keinem Anbieter von Festnetznummern-Telefon-Bandansage-Erotikdiensten jemals versucht, eine Verpflichtung zu Zahlungen im Zusammenhang mit vermeintlichen  "Abonnements-Verträgen" gerichtlich feststellen zu lassen ....
Vielmehr beläßt man es bislang stets dabei,  eine anschwellende Flut von außergerichtlichen Rechnungschreiben, Mahnschreiben, Inkassoandrohungen,  Anwaltsschreiben, Klageandrohungsschreiben, "letzte außerichtliche Mahnung!"-Schreiben. "allerletztes außerichtliches Vergleichsangebot !!!!" zu verschicken.

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2005)

*Antwort: MWD im Festnetz*

Recht herzlichen Dank für die umfassende Erläuterungen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
LB


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2005)

Stand da vor dem "multimedia" mal was in der Art?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96180#96180


----------



## Timster (23 März 2005)

L.B schrieb:
			
		

> Am 27.01.2005 erhielt er eine neue Nachricht, er möge sich unter der Rufnummer 0221 – 60 60 857 melden. Es folgte wiederum der oben beschriebene Ablauf.


Hallo L.,

diese Nummer kommt mir bekannt vor (bis auf die fehlende 0 am Schluss). Siehe:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9359

oder auch

http://www.creadoo.com/forum/Community-Forenbeitrag41897-0-asc-0

Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ist mit Mahnungen zu rechnen, die mit Drohungen versehen sind - durchaus auch ziemlich absurden - und in denen das Einschalten einer Detektei zwecks Nachforschungen vermeldet wird. Das kostet dann natürlich (Tip: ca. 190 €)! Irgendwann wird dann ein Inkassobüro eingeschaltet.

Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass versucht werden würde, die Forderung auf dem Gerichtsweg einzutreiben.

Gruß, Jack_T


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2005)

*Anzeige ist fällig*

Hi Jack_T,

super, ich bin nicht alleine auf dieser Welt. 

Ich denke es wird dringend Zeit dieses Unternehmen anzuzeigen, was ich asap auch machen werde.

Mich ärgert gerade die offensichtliche Untätigkeit der Behörden, denn ich  habe bereits vor über einer Woche der RegTP diesen Sachverhalt gemeldet, aber keine Reaktion erhalten.

Aber immerhin gibt es Dialerschutz: Recht herzlichen Dank für die Informationen, die Links sind wirklich interessant.

Viele Grüße
L


----------



## sascha (23 März 2005)

> Mich ärgert gerade die offensichtliche Untätigkeit der Behörden, denn ich habe bereits vor über einer Woche der RegTP diesen Sachverhalt gemeldet, aber keine Reaktion erhalten.



Die RegTP ist nicht untätig, sondern überlastet. Aber Sie ist über Deinen Fall bereits informiert


----------

